

Why England and not China and India? The history of the Industrial Revolution - cwan
http://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPage=online&aid=7284880

======
tokenadult
This is a very detailed account of geography and its effects on national
development. I have lived in China and studied Chinese geography a lot, but I
learned new facts from this article. This article connects well with Thomas
Sowell's remarks on how African river systems influenced the development of
civilization in Africa.

